# Choix iPhone



## Carlit027000 (21 Mars 2018)

Voilà, j’aimerais changer d’iPhone dans quelques mois, j’ai actuellement un iPhone 7 128gb, mais j’aimerais acheter un iPhone X 258 go je me pose seulement la questions si ça vaut le coup sachant qu’en septembre un nouveau va sortir, seulement je n’ai pas des moyens extraordinaires... 
pensez vous que le prochain aura des nouveautés que je risque de regretter par rapport au X ? Et est ce que le X peut durer dans le temps ? Voilà j’espère que je suis clair et que j’aurais une réponse ! Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2018)

Vu le prix de l’iPhone X et que tu n’as pas de moyes « extraordinaires » je te conseille d’attendre. Il devrait y avoir 3 nouveaux modèles cette année avec probablement un qui sera plus adapté à ton profil et moins cher que l’actuel.
L’iPhone 7 est très bien pour attendre tranquillement


----------



## Barracudaxs (25 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vu le prix de l’iPhone X et que tu n’as pas de moyes « extraordinaires » je te conseille d’attendre. Il devrait y avoir 3 nouveaux modèles cette année avec probablement un qui sera plus adapté à ton profil et moins cher que l’actuel.
> L’iPhone 7 est très bien pour attendre tranquillement


Oui et le 8+ pareil.


----------

